# Cant figure out the BURNOUT!!



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok I have an 06 GTO AUTOMATIC. I cant get this damn thing to power brake burnout no matter what I try. Is there any kind of restriction programmed in that I need to tune out or what? Can anybody help????:confused


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you turn off the T/C?


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea Ive tried it both ways. and different pressure applied on the brake and even rolling and easing into the brake..


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

__________________________________________________ _________
From GM's eSI:
"
Subject: Cannot Apply Full Power To Driveline With Brakes Applied - keywords brake control driveability engine low performance TCS torque traction #PIC4460 - (3/27/2007)

Models: 2006 GTO Equipped With Automatic Transmission
__________________________________________________ _________

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern:

When the traction control is disabled, Brake Torque Management (BTM) should also be disabled which would allow the driver to put full engine power to the driveline with the brakes applied. On some 2006 Pontiac GTO’s the BTM is not disabled with the traction control. The concern with the vehicle, when traction control is disabled, may be described as lack of low end power when compared to an identical vehicle, or the rear tires will not spin with traction control disabled.

Note: This information only appplies to vehicles equipped with an automatic transmission.

Recommendation/Instructions:

It has been determined the cause of the concern is the Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM).To correct the concern replace the EBCM per SI instructions.

Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step the remaining steps do not need to be performed."
__________________

It would appear that you can tune out the torque management and be able to light them up all day long...
what about if you just mash the gas without braking and the t/c is off? does it spin then?


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Well that sucks, guess you should have got an '05...

They do it like this: YouTube - Smittys 2005 GTO burnout


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

whytedude422 said:


> Ok I have an 06 GTO AUTOMATIC. I cant get this damn thing to power brake burnout no matter what I try. Is there any kind of restriction programmed in that I need to tune out or what? Can anybody help????:confused


Yes, GM programs TM(Torque Management)into cars to "save" the drivetrain. You can have it tuned out or tune it out with a Preadator programmer. You just have to adjust the Abuse and shift firmness settings.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Heard this before. I have an 06 A4 and can melt the back tires all day long.
I never really tried until after my mods and tune were done but yes it can be tuned out by a good tuner.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

same with my '06...I gave it the spurs from a stop (traffic clear as far as I could see forward on a 6 lane road) and all it did was squat, spin the tires and the back end slid slowly to the side...scared and delighted me all at the same time...
Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

get a line lock


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

What exactly is a line lock and how does it work?


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I can just nail the throttle and light them up but what i am trying to achieve is a stationary burnout. I think I will try the EBCM or the programmer once I get a few mods done. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

bumper up to a telephone pole that always worked in my celica.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

a line lock is a solenoid that goes in the front brake line inside the engine bay. SLP is one maker. when you press the brake pedal hard and then push a momentary button the the solenoid will stay closed as long as you keep the button pressed. when you let off the brakes it keeps pressure in the front lines. that will keep the front brakes clamped while letting the back brakes go free. you can then smoke-em to the rims if you want. when you let go of the button everything goes back to normal. it saves the rear brakes and is easier on the drive train. here's where i placed my line lock button


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

so made beating your car less abusive? sweet!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

drake0707 said:


> so made beating your car less abusive? sweet!


yeah it actually is a lot better for your car. i only use it at the track and it makes nice sticky DRs. that keeps me from wheel hopping and the back brakes etc love it too...


----------

